# Greenwall



## Fabi3310 (5. Januar 2005)

Ich wollt mal fragen wie man eine Greenwall benutzt und welches Programm man braucht um Cinema 4D Dateien und erstellte avi dateien in einen Film der mit Pinnacle Studio 9.3 gemacht wurde einzufügen?


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2005)

1. Greenscreen bzw Colorkeying ist eigentlich mit allen Farben nutzbar. Der Trick, der dahinter
steckt ist reichlich simpel. Die gewählte Farbe wird transparent gemacht, fedich. Eine Besonder-
heit ist, dass man eine Farbe auswählt, die nicht im Hauptobjekt steckt.  Deswegen wurde erst
Blau benutzt, weil Blau im Farbkreis diametral gegenüber liegt von Orange, also den Hauttönen.
Grün wurde auch benutzt, wenn Blau in der Kleidung war. Abgesehen davon gibt es aus der
Filmentwicklung bestimmte technische Gründe, diese Farben zu nehmen.

2. Eigentlich sollte Pinnacle Studio sowas beherrschen, gehört inzwischen zum Standard der
semi-semi-profi-Programme. Color-Keying oder Farbmaske oder oder oder....

mfg chmee


----------

